# Waste & Fresh Water Drain Tap?



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

Hi All, Has anyone fitted a better drain tap for waste & fresh water
than the cheap standard ones that are factory fitted?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes Shezza, but it would help a lot if you post a picture as I (and others I expect) have no idea what you have fitted.

I have the definitive answer to the grey waste dump!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*valve*

Motorised Ball Valve from Cak tanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yup...I fitted a nice brass ball valve to a previous van. Used 3/4 copper pipe and got the Missus to polish it up. Looked like the Mallard!! :lol:


----------

